
Nginx has been removed from Debian Stable - fuzz_junket
I searched Debian&#x27;s packages and it looks like they&#x27;ve removed Nginx from the stable distribution (Jessie). It looks to be temporary as it&#x27;s still in Sid, but I can&#x27;t find any information on Debian&#x27;s site. Does this indicate a problem with the previously available packages? From what&#x27;s on my machine, the previously available version was 1.6.2.<p>Here are the search results, although they&#x27;re liable to change when Nginx gets reintroduced:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;packages.debian.org&#x2F;search?keywords=nginx&amp;searchon=names&amp;exact=1&amp;suite=all&amp;section=all
======
anderskaseorg
No it hasn’t. It’s still listed at the link you posted, and I see no evidence
that it was ever removed at
[https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/nginx](https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/nginx)
(if it had been removed, there would be a news item there with a reason). If
you saw it missing on packages.debian.org, that must have just been a
temporary website glitch.

~~~
fuzz_junket
Here's the link to Nginx in Sid:
[https://packages.debian.org/sid/nginx](https://packages.debian.org/sid/nginx)

The same link but for Jessie says "Package not available in this suite.":
[https://packages.debian.org/jessie/nginx](https://packages.debian.org/jessie/nginx)

~~~
chriswitts
`Package: nginx (1.6.2-5)` is there just fine for me in Jessie and `1.9.6-2`
in Sid.

------
jlbribeiro
Some people may find this useful in the future:
[http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html](http://nginx.org/en/linux_packages.html)

Besides stable and mainline versions of nginx it also provides other packages
maintained by nginx such as nginx-nr-agent.

